# Food Safety News - 07/11/2022 Non-travel methods investigated as mystery  Cyclospora outbreak spreads to Canada



## daveomak.fs (Jul 11, 2022)

Non-travel methods investigated as mystery  Cyclospora outbreak spreads to Canada​By News Desk on Jul 11, 2022 12:05 am
Public Health Canada is working on non-travel-related Cyclospora infections occurring in the country. The agency is investigating non-travel cases with public health and food safety partners. As of June 30, reports included a total of 84 cases of Cyclospora infections in the following provinces: British Columbia (1), Ontario (75), and Quebec (8).  Four individuals were... Continue Reading

FDA sends warnings to import companies not in compliance with regulations​By News Desk on Jul 11, 2022 12:03 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading

Twice irradicated giant African snails invade Florida again​By Jonan Pilet on Jul 11, 2022 12:01 am
The giant African snail was first found in southern Florida in the 1960s, and it took 10 years and $1 million to eradicate it. It was reintroduced in 2011, and eradication efforts were completed in 2021, but once again, it has returned. On June 23, 2022, the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services (FDACS) confirmed... Continue Reading

Big Olaf began ice cream recall over weekend​By News Desk on Jul 10, 2022 09:29 am
Sarasota-based ice cream maker Big Olaf Creamery this weekend began to recall its ice cream from store shelves after public health officials linked those products to a listeria outbreak Florida Department of Health ‘s Jeremy Redfern Saturday confirmed the recall is underway, confirming that the company has halted production of ice cream products until health... Continue Reading


----------

